# ROK Espresso Maker...what are they like?



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A friend of mine has got one of these but I've yet to see it in action, although he's on about bringing it on holiday with us

I was wondering if anyone ever used them and what the best way to get results out of them would be.

Should I be bringing and emergency Aeropress?


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

I had one for a while. You need to find some way of preheating it or your shots will tend to be sour, and you will get better crema if you overfill it. Subject to these precautions, you could get some decent espresso out of it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

I am drinking a 'latte' made from one right now.









I have had mine for over 2 years and love it.

I agree that the shots tend to be under-extracted (it might be my technique but pre-heating and overfilling only go so far) and wouldn't necessarily go for a straight shot from it. However, get a forgiving bean and put it through milk and you get something half-decent.

I take mine with me on holiday and to the in-laws whenever I go. Even when I get a proper espresso machine I won't be getting rid of mine.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Just had a look cool bit of kit, how does it compare to a classic which can be had for a similar amount (refurb) or a Cubika type machine?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

They do look cool, and can work without power. So if there's any campers out there they work as long as you've access to a kettle and a hand grinder.

Not sure how they'd compare to a Classic never tried one but a completely different beast from what I can tell. I'd be interested in what they're like, part leverish part brewed I'm guessing! Can anyone confirm?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Does that information apply to the Presso predecessor as well? My wife got me one some time ago as a pressie. It has lain unused in the cupboard for most of that time - only just discovered that I need a better grinder (not realised that my Isomac wasn't grinding fine enough) which will be fixed next week.

Am not keen to use the Presso if any health risk but if it's ok then I want to give it a try - and a friend would like to borrow


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I had a Presso (what is now the Rok), briefly, but soon sold it. Although it is a good idea in principle, for a variety of reasons the coffee that comes out of it is just not as good as it should be.

If you want a simple machine, the Aeropress gives much better results.

(As for CoffeeGeek's second point above, would not the aluminium oxide issue apply to any Moka/Bialetti aluminium stove-top pot?)


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

CoffeeGeek - Thanks for the advice, disappointing to hear but better to know one way or the other

RoloD - I already have an aeropress (15 months now). Was wanting to dip my toe in the water of espresso without launching into a monster machine. It's my 50th next year and thinking of treating myself to an espresso machine then.

Have just bought a Mazzer SJ from coffee chap (well, coming next week) to replace my Isomac Granmancinino (doesn't grind fine enough and cannot find anywhere to buy replacement burrs from). I seem to remember a friend offering a Gaggia Classic to me (not been used for years) so will see if I can access that as a first step


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thumbs up here for Mypressi Twist. Been using whilst on holiday in Cornwall. Previously, suffered withdrawal symptoms due to lack of decent espresso whilst away. The Mypressi produces stonking genuine espresso - even get tiger stripes making me a very happy bunny.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Not sure how they'd compare to a Classic never tried one but a completely different beast from what I can tell. I'd be interested in what they're like, part leverish part brewed I'm guessing! Can anyone confirm?


 The Classic used with a good grinder can make an excellent espresso. The Rok/Presso, although in theory a lever machine, doesn't really give you lever-machine advantage (temperature/pressure profile) or taste. Nor, of course, can a Rok steam milk. So I would say go for a Classic.


----------



## patamericano (Oct 18, 2012)

I've had mine for a while, it makes decent enough espresso, cappuccinos etc ... very happy with it, looks great, takes little space, so the Mrs loves it too ... bought mine from Lecafeshop.co.uk because it comes with free coffee!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought one years ago, I don't try to make espresso with it, I line the basket with an Aeropress paper, grind a little coarser & make more of a longer drink, somewhere between brewed strength & espresso. I don't use it much these days, largely because of the drawn out preheat ritual...but I can't bring myself to get rid of it...I look at it & often think "tomorrow?"...

The MyPressi Twist, Bacchi (& the Rossa Portaspresso, hopefully David Bondy will chime in on this) make espresso.


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

Had my Presso for a few years now but stopped using it once I bought a Gaggia Classic. I never thought you can get crema out of it, but it looks like some members here managed to. I think I may get it out of my cupboard this weekend can have another play with it.


----------

